# Nintendo forcing online membership on solo players!



## thelonewanderer (Apr 25, 2020)

I think people are starting to wake up to this money grabbing scheme by Nintendo. Nerfing bug spawn forces folks to get Online so they use the online stalk market as the only way to truly make good money now that everything else is nerf to oblivion.  

What Nintendo doesn't realize is that nerfing bugs doesn't just hurt our virtual wallet, but massively decrease our overall playtime as well.  And those who don't care for the online stalk market aren't all of a sudden going to get it.  Some people may just leave because they see the writing on the wall, others may just play this game less.  

Catching bugs was so much fun and it kept you playing for longer.  Those who hunt tarantula got to play more at nightime. What Nintendo did is basically making people play less.  This whole updated model of AC is what I fear most.  Nintendo can do whatever they want to New Horizon that they couldn't in New Leaf.

Remember Nintendo got a new CEO (Bowser) and I wouldn't put it past me that he the reason for all of these scheme. Considering that New Horizon is the most sold console game of all time...and even that wasn't enough for this greedy company.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 25, 2020)

They are definitely not forcing it. If they were, the membership would be... you know... mandatory to play games. Just because they nerfed something doesn't mean its even related to online as well.

Peacock butterflies were pretty dang common for how much they sell for, so the nerf seems reasonable to me. I still catch them fairly often, just not as often.

edit: y'all are blowing up my notifications what teh heckles


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 25, 2020)

It's not forced. You may be slowed down a bit and not get all the items/color variants you want, but it's optional. It's also not very expensive either, $20 for a year is a lot cheaper than most gaming subscriptions, which almost every company does now.

ETA: If you think nintendo is bad/expensive, xbox charges SIXTY for a year, so...


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 25, 2020)

The game has always been an online-focused game, for you to play with your friends. You don't need to use the stalk market, you can grind or play casually. There isn't much writing on the wall, they are trying to keep a general economic system working. If you don't wanna play or don't have friends to play with, then that's on you.  All consoles have an online membership and 20 dollars a year isn't that expensive in terms of online gaming.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Apr 25, 2020)

I spent a lot of time catching and selling Peacock Butterflies so was sad to see it had been amended.

On reflection, though, it seems wrong that they spawned far more regularly that supposed common butterflies.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 25, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> I spent a lot of time catching and selling Peacock Butterflies so was sad to see it had been amended.
> 
> On reflection, though, it seems wrong that they spawned far more regularly that supposed common butterflies.



Reminded me of the time I needed to catch a common butterfly for a Nook Miles+ task and all I would find were peacock butterflies. Took me like 20 minutes to find a _common butterfly_.


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 25, 2020)

This is a genuine question... Is Animal Crossing even fun for you? I've only seen you talk about doom and gloom regarding the game so I'm not sure you're even enjoying it.

On that note... I highly doubt Nintendo's intent with nerfing the spawn rates is a cash grab. The simple fact is that rare bugs were not at all "rare". Tarantulas and pea butterflies are meant to be rare spawns but they were spawning so incredibly much that you could hardly consider them anything but common or uncommon. If you can fish for an hour and not receive a "rare" fish you were looking for, but find an entire inventory full of tarantulas... Yeah, the spawn rate needed to be fixed imo.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 25, 2020)

The game isn't exactly a business simulator though, you know. It's not all about grinding bells. Yeah I'm mad that I can't really make a tarantula island anymore, but if I fish and catch bugs I can still pay off my bridges, inclines and other loans. You can usually just get one in a day anyway, so there's no need to hoard millions of bells. 

I'm not someone who can get a yearly $20 subscription, but let's not pretend like Nintendo makes it impossible to get one. One you can get a free trial. Two US players can always trade coins for a 7 day membership in the reward store. And three many games include online membership codes which are often sold by people who bought these games but already had full memberships. If you want the online membership, you can get it at a reasonable price. I hate subscriptions, but <$2 a month probably stabilizes connections and prevents hackers.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Apr 25, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> ETA: If you think nintendo is back, xbox charges SIXTY for a year, so...



I don't really think that's a fair comparison. I'm as big of a Nintendo fan as the next person but I think Microsoft are streets ahead of Nintendo where online is concerned and offer so much than Nintendo do.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 25, 2020)

You can still make money off of fishing the same as before. Seahorses, Red Snappers and Barred Knifejaws are good way of making money as well. I don't feel like online is forced. Especially now that they've made out of season flowers more accessible to those without online through Lief. The only thing that has really change is that making money is somewhat slower than before.

Also Bowser is the President of the NoA branch. He and Nintendo of America has no say in the game's development (except to relay bugs and glitches to the main branch in Japan). NoA Nintendo only does the translation and marketing for the game. You're putting the blame on the wrong branch of the company.

Oh also, I rarely see anyone bring this up, but you can get a family plan for Nintendo Online. You don't even need to have actual family members all in the same place to do it. I share a family plan with friends a state over and all the way across the country. There's plenty of us that all we have to do is pitch in $2 a month. If you have friends, it's an available option to get online cheaper.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Apr 25, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Reminded me of the time I needed to catch a common butterfly for a Nook Miles+ task and all I would find were peacock butterflies. Took me like 20 minutes to find a _common butterfly_.



I feel your pain; I had exactly the same experience except it was a Tiger Butterfly I was trying to find. I can see why Nintendo thought the spawn rates were unbalanced.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 25, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> I don't really think that's a fair comparison. I'm as big of a Nintendo fan as the next person but I think Microsoft are streets ahead of Nintendo where online is concerned and offer so much than Nintendo do.



Well, I can't say I know much about xbox in terms of games and gameplay as I've never really been big on the types of games xbox releases (they seem to release a lot of sports type games and I'm an rpg gamer mainly, so) but I'm just saying, price wise Nintendo is a lot cheaper.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Apr 25, 2020)

I agreed with you. As someone who can't afford NSO it really is obviously how different the game is if you have the membership. 
I buy 100 turnips each week and wait and see what the Nooklings offer.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Apr 25, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> Well, I can't say I know much about xbox in terms of games and gameplay as I've never really been big on the types of games xbox releases (they seem to release a lot of sports type games and I'm an rpg gamer mainly, so) but I'm just saying, price wise Nintendo is a lot cheaper.



Oh I agree £20 (I'm UK) per year is good value for money, it's just I think £50 for a years worth of Xbox Live is even better value when you consider what they give you.


----------



## xara (Apr 25, 2020)

let’s not forget that the peacock butterflies and tarantulas are supposed to be _rare_ bugs and in all technicality, they should not of been spawning as frequently as they were, so i’m not surprised that their spawn rate got decreased. i don’t think they’re trying to force anybody into anything.

why is this like your third thread complaining about new horizons and nintendo lmao


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 25, 2020)

xara said:


> let’s not forget that the peacock butterflies and tarantulas are supposed to be _rare_ bugs and in all technicality, they should not of been spawning as frequently as they were, so i’m not surprised that their spawn rate got decreased. i don’t think they’re trying to force anybody into anything.
> 
> why is this like your third thread complaining about new horizons and nintendo lmao



Yeah, seriously. The rates were insane for 'rarer' insects. 

Also, I thought this was his fourth?


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 25, 2020)

You would need to have the online membership to even play the game if it was _really _being forced upon you, this is overdramatic.

Also, with the amount of times you’ve complained about this game and the company...why do you even still play and give them your business then?


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 25, 2020)

Nerfing the bug spawn rate isn't exactly a cash grab. That's like saying them nerfing the egg balloons back at Bunny Day is forcing you to go online. While I agree that you shouldn't be forced to buy the online membership to earn items, the bug rate for a lot of them was just way too high. I mean, pea butterflies were more common than they should be. Just a reminder: the game has way more to do than catch bugs/fish and make money.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 25, 2020)

Honestly man, if so many parts of animal crossing (Fishing, picking fruits, fossil selling, etc.) aren't fun for you, what is it that YOU want from the game?


----------



## solace (Apr 25, 2020)

Airi-chan said:


> This is a genuine question... Is Animal Crossing even fun for you? I've only seen you talk about doom and gloom regarding the game so I'm not sure you're even enjoying it.



I have to agree with this. I have been staying away from the forum lately because of all this negativity, and it's true that the OP creates more negative space than positive. 

I'm over it!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 25, 2020)

solace said:


> I have to agree with this. I have been staying away from the forum lately because of all this negativity, and it's true that the OP creates more negative space than positive.
> 
> I'm over it!


I was getting super stressed out over terraforming (nothing ever looked good to me!!) and i realized if I'm not having fun I should take a break and not take a game thats meant to be relaxing and a slow grind so serious (I mean!! I dont need a complete island...I played New Leaf for five years slowly building and improving my town)
If you don't enjoy playing, take a break and try to think why it makes you upset!


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 25, 2020)

where was it stated they reduced certain big spawn? I never saw this anywhere. However, I do wish they didn’t reduce the bank interest and I wish they’d fix the glitches with redd


----------



## icypurr (Apr 25, 2020)

I didn't even know Peacock butterflies were supposed to be considered rare before the update.  They were more common than any other butterfly on my island.   Sure, I miss the free easy money but they were way overtuned.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm glad tarantulas got nerfed because I keep getting heart attacks every night just trying to take pictures because some angry multi-eyed insect cat went to pounce on me.

There's still Tarantula Islands tho. (No more artificial ones but it's still there.)

Also, I think you need a break. I log in time to time and not go hardcore over the game thanks to the island journals. Maybe you should find stuff to keep your mind off of things. Animal Crossing isn't meant to be deep. It's a multiplayer-heavy game starting from New Leaf so it's no surprise but to be honest, every single item isn't necessary. You don't need foreign fruits unless you want variety but sometimes your animal friends give you fruit and mom too.  Item variations are not exactly needed either. Sure, better colors would be nice but that's personal preference.

Only do multiplayer if you want things easier to catalog/obtain. You kinda get every single item in the game by not doing multiplayer but it takes time. LOL. You're not forced to go online, it's an option. For QR/creator codes, you can just copy the pattern manually if it has a guide. Tedious, yes but if you're stingy to get a sub, then doing it by hand isn't too hard, yea?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 25, 2020)

Is there anything you enjoy about this game? Genuine question. All I see is you complain about the features and the community so I gotta know... Do you even enjoy the game? Do you have anything you like about it?

If all you can do is not enjoy the game maybe take a break. It'll be good for your mental health. Games are meant to be enjoyed, not nitpicked. 


matt2019 said:


> where was it stated they reduced certain big spawn? I never saw this anywhere. However, I do wish they didn’t reduce the bank interest and I wish they’d fix the glitches with redd


I believe someone data mined it. It def did happen bc I noticed it right away.


icypurr said:


> I didn't even know Peacock butterflies were supposed to be considered rare before the update.  They were more common than any other butterfly on my island.   Sure, I miss the free easy money but they were way overturned.


I remember Tarantulas specifically being rare in previous games (only caught about 2 in NL after playing for 2 years!) and I caught one on my island the FIRST DAY. I knew something was 100% wrong with the bug spawns from day 1. I'm glad they fixed it.


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 25, 2020)

What _do _you enjoy about this game? Genuine question. Surely there must be more than just catching bugs and selling turnips that you enjoy about it? I understand feeling frustrated about lowered spawns, but there's more ways than just peacock butterflies to make money.

If these things are bothering you to the point it hinders your overall enjoyment of the game, a break may be in order. Burnout can really bring the overall experience down.


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

While I do criticize some of the game's design choices and some of Nintendo's decisions (not only when it comes to AC), with all due respect, you're always posting the same thing: over and over, you're creating threads with the clear intention of creating discussions and conflict. 

Yes, I do agree that Nintendo is trying their best to make people subscribe to their online service, but man, you're ALWAYS posting negative things and complaints. I think you may need a break, both from the game and from the forums.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 25, 2020)

Raz said:


> While I do criticize some of the game's design choices and some of Nintendo's decisions (not only when it comes to AC), with all due respect, you're always posting the same thing: over and over, you're creating threads with the clear intention of creating discussions and conflict.
> 
> Yes, I do agree that Nintendo is trying their best to make people subscribe to their online service, but man, you're ALWAYS posting negative things and complaints. I think you may need a break, both from the game and from the forums.



He also seems to just post and forget these types of threads as well. No company is perfect, but man this thread felt like an undeserved hitpiece you'd find on forbes or something.


----------



## Venusian31 (Apr 25, 2020)

I have to agree with others who say you don't seem to enjoy this game. You don't seem to like it at all and it seems to do nothing but stress you out and make you angry. Maybe you should try another game? 

Nintendo isn't pushing the online service very hard at all. I've dealt with companies pushing hard to sell something and you get reminders and nags all the time. Nintendo isn't doing that. At least I haven't seen it. Plus, it's a really good value for the money. If it's not worth it to you, than don't buy it. You can still play the game just fine.

I also don't think Nintendo is affected at all by how much anyone plays. Yes, they are fixing glitches and updating content to make the game fun and enjoyable for everyone, but they get their profit when the game is purchased. If you purchase the game and only play once, they make the same amount as someone who purchases it and plays it every day for years. The only way they make more money from the game is if they eventually release DLC that costs more money and I guess we'll have to wait and see if they do that at some point in the future.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 25, 2020)

actually the message they're trying to send, if anything, is that they _don't_ want players to be progressing as fast as they feel they are

not "go online or else"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 25, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> where was it stated they reduced certain big spawn? I never saw this anywhere. However, I do wish they didn’t reduce the bank interest and I wish they’d fix the glitches with redd


They didn't. I think some dataminers found it out, and then published the information.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 25, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> It's not forced. You may be slowed down a bit and not get all the items/color variants you want, but it's optional. It's also not very expensive either, $20 for a year is a lot cheaper than most gaming subscriptions, which almost every company does now.
> 
> ETA: If you think nintendo is bad/expensive, xbox charges SIXTY for a year, so...



I personally feel like the colors are pretty important. Without the online membership you're stuck counting on balloons for custom colors outside your town so you're very limited on what you can work with for themes. I just don't get why they didn't utilize crafting/customizing to its maximum potential instead of having to rely on trading with other people. I have the membership, but I do see the frustration for people in that area. The Nintendo membership is pretty cheap, but it also sucks feature wise. I have both Xbox and Nintendo Switch Online memberships and I can say I get way more money's worth out of my Xbox membership.


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> He also seems to just post and forget these types of threads as well. No company is perfect, but man this thread felt like an undeserved hitpiece you'd find on forbes or something.


Exactly. And I've seen this kind of behavior many, many times over the years on the various forums I've been participating in. 

Around here, we call this as "came in, threw the bomb and got away".


----------



## Altarium (Apr 25, 2020)

Why did I know it was this user without even clicking on the thread...


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 25, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Why did I know it was this user without even clicking on the thread...


Is this something that happens often? I hear people mention it on occasion but I had no idea it was this often.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> Is this something that happens often? I hear people mention it on occasion but I had no idea it was this often.


Pretty much everything I've seen him post has been negative. He's constantly bashing the company and the game.


----------



## Strong Badam (Apr 25, 2020)

This is ridiculous lol. First of all the president of Nintendo of America has little impact on the development practices of Japanese studios. There's a President of Nintendo of Japan, Shuntaro Furukawa, who would be more likely to do that, but there are more likely to be product management/business analysis folks doing that kind of work.

Nerfs to the means by which Bells come into the game likely came as a result of analyzing data on how much bells came into the game in the first month, post-duplication glitch removal. The amount of bells coming into the game probably vastly outweighed the amount of bells leaving the game (from moving buildings/customizations/paying off loans/buying from ingame shops), so they nerfed some of those methods.


----------



## Volmise (Apr 25, 2020)

This is more of a balance thing, really. Bugs haven't really ever been the "best" of money makers in the past games outside of very specific circumstances like abusing the spawning mechanics. The specific bugs that got their rates lowered were a bit too common for their price point, so they adjusted it. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## solace (Apr 25, 2020)

Raz said:


> Exactly. And I've seen this kind of behavior many, many times over the years on the various forums I've been participating in.
> 
> Around here, we call this as "came in, threw the bomb and got away".


And like I was telling you the other day when we were playing together. I don't really play with anyone besides you because of the negativity on here. 

Honestly, being a veteran of this game, and handing out advice over and over again only to hear about constant complaints and not being able to get villagers is really getting tiresome. 

Yo, I am sorry about the NOS subscription cost. Sorry that you were late to the game and didn't buy amiibos. But if you calm down, relax, maybe some people will come out of hiding and will help you along the way.


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> Is this something that happens often? I hear people mention it on occasion but I had no idea it was this often.


Yep, it is. The same user recently created a thread where they even tried to attack people who TT by saying this is a western thing and asians don't do that... Like, he threw a bunch of false info there to "help" his argument but it was just... Sad. 

There's another user who only creates threads with like one or two lines, always with a link to another site. It's kinda like a news bot.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

Raz said:


> Yep, it is. The same user recently created a thread where they even tried to attack people who TT by saying this is a western thing and asians don't do that... Like, he threw a bunch of false info there to "help" his argument but it was just... Sad.


Are you serious? That's such a ridiculous thing to claim...


----------



## Lucky22 (Apr 25, 2020)

LIKE can totally get where you're coming from here becuz yeah easy money being gones a lil bit eh and the online membership has always been meh to me to but it seems that everything you post is just negativity so please know it's okay if you don't wanna play everyday! I'm assuming this is why you're agitated and going through a burnout which is not bad but believe me projecting it all on a forum is not the smartest move


----------



## NewHope (Apr 25, 2020)

Instead of feeding it, I say report and move on ya'll.


----------



## randomforeignguy (Apr 25, 2020)

It doesnt force anything. If you are a solo player you will advance slowly, a fate you have committed to by insisting playing solo


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

NewHope said:


> Instead of feeding it, I say report and move on ya'll.


I wasn't sure if this was reportable cuz he technically did talk about acnh


----------



## randomforeignguy (Apr 25, 2020)

NewHope said:


> Instead of feeding it, I say report and move on ya'll.



Lol but mom if i feed the troll i get tbt xD help


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

I've only skim read this thread but i just have to ask:
I've seen you around a lot, you've made a lot of threads and every single one of them has been negative.
why??
 I feel like you really need to focus on the positive sides of the game instead of the negatives, for your own enjoyment and for other peoples sake.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 25, 2020)

Many users are bring up good points. I know how it is being upset with actions being taken with your favorite series. It's best to look at both pros and cons, and not just the negatives about a game or the way the franchise is heading in. All you can really do if you hate a game so much is to no longer play it and try to ignore it's existence. That's what I had to do with Pokemon. I loved that franchise since I was a kid, but with the actions taken with Sword and Shield, I had to bite the bullet and distance myself from the series. _Albeit, the situation with Pokemon is much worse than Animal Crossing_, but it's all you can really do if you don't like where the series is going. Maybe take a break from it, and come back later when they release new features that balances the game for you or when the mainstream hype dies down.


----------



## chibski (Apr 25, 2020)

I already have Nintendo Online and earn most of my bells from the stalk market, but I just really enjoyed butterfly-hunting...nerfing the bugs was just a huge disappointment. I'm not sure why I found it so fun, but I liked running around my flower garden and catching all the butterflies. I've definitely not played as much since the update came out, even if it seems like a silly reason. I'm not trying to be negative and still love the game, but I need to be disappointed for a couple more days.


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

lucitine said:


> I swear OP is just a troll and does this because he has nothing better to do in Iso.


Unfortunately, I came to the exact same conclusion. Although I tried to believe I was wrong (because this isn't something I've seen before in any AC community) about their intentions, the OP is, most likely, just a common troll.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

chibski said:


> I already have Nintendo Online and earn most of my bells from the stalk market, but I just really enjoyed butterfly-hunting...nerfing the bugs was just a huge disappointment. I'm not sure why I found it so fun, but I liked running around my flower garden and catching all the butterflies. I've definitely not played as much since the update came out, even if it seems like a silly reason. I'm not trying to be negative and still love the game, but I need to be disappointed for a couple more days.


To be fair though, there were wayy too many of some bugs. I personally started finding it a bit annoying whenever I was looking for something specific. That being said, I don't catch bugs unless it's to donate.


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Many users are bring up good points. I know how it is being upset with actions being taken with your favorite series. It's best to look at both pros and cons, and not just the negatives about a game or the way the franchise is heading in. All you can really do if you hate a game so much is to no longer play it and try to ignore it's existence. That's what I had to do with Pokemon. I loved that franchise since I was a kid, but with the actions taken with Sword and Shield, I had to bite the bullet and distance myself from the series. _Albeit, the situation with Pokemon is much worse than Animal Crossing_, but it's all you can really do if you don't like where the series is going. Maybe take a break from it, and come back later when they release new features that balances the game for you or when the mainstream hype dies down.


I did it with FIFA. I played that damned game since the first one, released in 93 on the Sega Mega Drive/Genesis. 2015 was the last straw.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Raz said:


> Unfortunately, I came to the exact same conclusion. Although I tried to believe I was wrong (because this isn't something I've seen before in any AC community) about their intentions, the OP is, most likely, just a common troll.


i dont think hes a troll, i just think he likes to complain.
No company is perfect, nothing is perfect, people need to realise this and move on with their lives instead of dwelling on the negatives for ages and sucking all the fun out for other people


----------



## chibski (Apr 25, 2020)

lucitine said:


> To be fair though, there were wayy too many of some bugs. I personally started finding it a bit annoying whenever I was looking for something specific. That being said, I don't catch bugs unless it's to donate.


This is true - I got a little tired of peacock butterflies after a while and I think they were justified in lowering their spawn rate. The rest of the butterflies? I dunno. I'm just tired of seeing stinkbugs all over my beautiful flowers.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey isn't this the same thing we were talking about a few days back?


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> i dont think hes a troll, i just think he likes to complain.
> No company is perfect, nothing is perfect, people need to realise this and move on with their lives instead of dwelling on the negatives for ages and sucking all the fun out for other people


I would agree with you but some of the stuff he posts just makes no sense. Hes said before that if you trade with other people, you didn't work hard and was basically cheating.


chibski said:


> This is true - I got a little tired of peacock butterflies after a while and I think they were justified in lowering their spawn rate. The rest of the butterflies? I dunno. I'm just tired of seeing stinkbugs all over my beautiful flowers.


My problem is the dang crickets. Literally everywhere and they gross me out


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

lucitine said:


> I would agree with you but some of the stuff he posts just makes no sense. Hes said before that if you trade with other people, you didn't work hard and was basically cheating.


im.....im sorry what?????


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> im.....im sorry what?????


Yep =\ you read that right.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 25, 2020)

Alright, to be fair you don't have to go online and do the Stalk Market. You can easily get turnips from Daisy and monitor the price levels within your own town and just sell there. Granted, using online people who TT to get good prices is easier- but it's not mandatory. Plus...you don't need to get loads and loads of money through the Stalk Market anyway? Before it I used to methodically fish/bug hunt for hours and build up a fortune over time. Part of the fun of AC is the grind, in my opinion. 

Additionally, NSO is ridiculously inexpensive. Usually I refrain from replying to your threads since they're all of the same nature, but this one is just too much for me to ignore.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

lucitine said:


> Yep =\ you read that right.


id like to believe hes not a troll, and personally the strange passion & drive behind his argument makes me think he isnt
either way this is just insane


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 25, 2020)

I think he's more of a whiny person that won't shut up until he wins the conversation and everyone finally get's the hint on what he's trying to say.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> im.....im sorry what?????



If he thinks trading is cheating why is he so mad about online accounts anyway? It sounds like he just wants everything handed to him. 

Also, notice how he hasn't responded to anyone?


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Gingersnap said:


> Additionally, NSO is ridiculously inexpensive. Usually I refrain from replying to your threads since they're all of the same nature, but this one is just too much for me to ignore.


this right here, ladies and gentleman
sure, to some people like young kids with parents who wont let them get stuff online or people struggling with money, the money for it could be seen as an issue but coME ON if you can buy a $50+ game you can buy like a $3 subscription (i dont remember the actual figures, close enough though)
Stuff like xbox gold or whatever its called is more from what ive heard


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> id like to believe hes not a troll, and personally the strange passion & drive behind his argument makes me think he isnt
> either way this is just insane


I'd also like to believe it, but as someone else mentioned, it seems they also have tendency to make threads like these and then leave.


----------



## moonchu (Apr 25, 2020)

i think we can agree at how uhh questionable and frustrating this is, but i'd just like to interject and remind everyone that while we may not agree with OP, let's not be too abrasive here (not saying that you are, just saying to be mindful). i know this is a game and we're all online and something something snowflakes but you know.

that being said, we can also just* ignore* the posts.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 25, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I think he's more of a whiny person that won't shut up until he wins the conversation and everyone finally get's the hint on what he's trying to say.



Unfortunately we're all super stubborn for our own good lol


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> I'd also like to believe it, but as someone else mentioned, it seems they also have tendency to make threads like these and then leave.


the word troll just strikes me as someone who would go further than this. This guy sounds like someone who genuinely believes and stands by what hes saying. 
If hes a troll hes a damn good one not gonna lie
i dont agree with you at all but youve got us all fooled


----------



## tajikey (Apr 25, 2020)

You paid $60 for the game. Whatever Nintendo does from here on out doesn't hurt them one bit.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 25, 2020)

It almost seems impossible to ignore the trolls and keep on talking and talking so much until one of the mods sees this and locks it. That's life in social media...


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

moonchu said:


> that being said, we can also just* ignore* the posts.


I was trying to, but then it got a bunch of posts so here I am =P


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

I honestly dont think people are being too malicious or nasty or anything, most of us are just baffled


----------



## moonchu (Apr 25, 2020)

lucitine said:


> I was trying to, but then it got a bunch of posts so here I am =P



LMAO i mean yeah, guilty as well ; ^;;


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> the word troll just strikes me as someone who would go further than this. This guy sounds like someone who genuinely believes and stands by what hes saying.
> If hes a troll hes a damn good one not gonna lie
> i dont agree with you at all but youve got us all fooled


He has actually "fought back" before. He didnt get anyone to agree with him though so maybe he started disappearing because he doesn't think he can win?


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

lucitine said:


> He has actually "fought back" before. He didnt get anyone to agree with him though so maybe he started disappearing because he doesn't think he can win?


im honestly really curious now lol


----------



## moonchu (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> I honestly dont think people are being too malicious or nasty or anything, most of us are just baffled



yeah like i said, not saying anyone is crossing the line or anything, just a friendly reminder. also seeing as how passionate OP is about the game and the community, you never know.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> im honestly really curious now lol


Hahaha I'm sure you can find it in his post history, but not a good idea to go down that rabbit hole =P


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 25, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Why did I know it was this user without even clicking on the thread...



Ok, I was going to stay quiet, but this sort of attitude is bullying. You don't have to like him. You don't have to get involved with his threads. But this sort of attitude is snarky and mean spirited. I haven't seen John Wick post here in weeks because of similar behavior and I would hate to see thelonewanderer get chased off too.

We are all here because we love Animal Crossing, right? That includes people that may have negative opinions about the game. They belong here as much as people who have positive opinions about the game.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> We are all here because we love Animal Crossing, right? That includes people that may have negative opinions about the game. They belong here as much as people who have positive opinions about the game.


I'm not disagreeing with you, but there's a fine line between just having some negative opinions and only being negative =\
I think a lot of people are just tired of the constant negative posts (not just from OP but in general) and it doesn't help that OP is contributing to it quite a bit.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Ok, I was going to stay quiet, but this sort of attitude is bullying. You don't have to like him. You don't have to get involved with his threads. But this sort of attitude is snarky and mean spirited. I haven't seen John Wick post here in weeks because of similar behavior and I would hate to see thelonewanderer get chased off too.
> 
> We are all here because we love Animal Crossing, right? That includes people that may have negative opinions about the game. They belong here as much as people who have positive opinions about the game.


While i do agree with your points i also think thelonewanderer has become quite a well known and predictable person, so im not super surprised
I also remember hearing him talk about NSO before, and so that also makes it a bit more predictable
I dont think the person who said that was intentionally trying to chase away anyone or bully anyone, i just think OP has made a name for himself and people are starting to take notice


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 25, 2020)

in all honesty, i dont get why people get super upset at these sort of threads. yes, constant negativity can be annoying but the reason why i come to TBT is to have discussion about the game thats not present on other forums or groups. we _should_ be talking about these things like economics and ac politics, not necessarily if TT is bad or not for the 172728th time.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> in all honestly, i dont get why people get super upset at these sort of threads. yes, constant negativity can be annoying but the reason why i come to TBT is to have discussion about the game thats not present on other forums or groups. we _should_ be talking about these things like economics and ac politics, not necessarily if TT is bad or not for the 172728th time.


Oh definitely! I completely agree we do need to talk about the negatives, but its when people only ever focus on every tiny little bad thing in the game or in the community, especially when its repeated over and over again. 
It puts people down


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> While i do agree with your points i also think thelonewanderer has become quite a well known and predictable person, so im not super surprised
> I also remember hearing him talk about NSO before, and so that also makes it a bit more predictable
> I dont think the person who said that was intentionally trying to chase away anyone or bully anyone, i just think OP has made a name for himself and people are starting to take notice


I'd like to also point out that posts like these could very well be driving people who have something to share away. I know I personally have gotten really frustrated with quality of the posts that I honestly thought about just leaving...not that I have anything good to share =P


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 25, 2020)

lucitine said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you, but there's a fine line between just having some negative opinions and only being negative =\
> I think a lot of people are just tired of the constant negative posts (not just from OP but in general) and it doesn't help that OP is contributing to it quite a bit.



That doesn't mean people have to be antagonistic to each other though. I do agree there is a difference between negative opinions and being negative just for the sake of being negative. Is it a tough call? Yeah, it is.

I can empathize with being tired of the barrage of negative posts. I feel it too. That's when I take a break from social sites.

I just don't think it is quite fair to have someone be piled up on to the point that they leave the site because of it.

I'm sorry if I sounded like I was too harsh.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> Oh definitely! I completely agree we do need to talk about the negatives, but its when people only ever focus on every tiny little bad thing in the game or in the community, especially when its repeated over and over again.
> It puts people down


And keeping in mind that the OP for this particular thread was never meant for a discussion. The tone of the first post was 100% "Nintendo sucks, I hate it, they are just greedy, let's all talk cr*p"

There are ways to start a discussion but this is not it..

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



meggiewes said:


> That doesn't mean people have to be antagonistic to each other though. I do agree there is a difference between negative opinions and being negative just for the sake of being negative. Is it a tough call? Yeah, it is.
> 
> I can empathize with being tired of the barrage of negative posts. I feel it too. That's when I take a break from social sites.
> 
> ...


Nah, I totally get where you're coming from. I just thought I'd share another POV.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 25, 2020)

I feel like one of the only people who literally doesn't care about the online subscription. I do admit it does suck that you have to pay for a service that really doesn't have a whole lot of benefits. But like I paid for subscription about 6 months ago and now don't have to worry about it until a next year passes, I pretty much forget about the whole cost thing. It's a one-off cost that really isn't that heavy on the wallet. If you want the extra features and online trading, just suck it up and pay the extra $20 USD.


----------



## Maruchan (Apr 25, 2020)

I'd like to think that this whiny negativeness is probably one of OP's online persona. They might not even be a new member.
Whatever they have been doing is for _our_ sake, come to think of it: bring up some controversial topics, let it rise, stir, then slowly die down. Rinse and repeat. This 'freshens up' the forum atmosphere as it sure gives _everyone_ something to talk about, while earning shiny forum Bells doing that. Quite thoughtful and entertaining (although probably unintended lol)

that said



Airi-chan said:


> This is a genuine question... Is Animal Crossing even fun for you? I've only seen you talk about doom and gloom regarding the game so I'm not sure you're even enjoying it.



Yeah the exact same thought occurred to me too! I'd feel really bad for myself if I have to play a game that I dislike so much...either take a break, or better yet, return the whole thing, console and the game/accessories, online or in store. Exchange for something else. There is nothing stopping us from keep enjoying AC New Leaf - we do NOT have to get into the hype of AC New Horizon.

Perhaps try Stardew Valley? That's one amazing game and no online subscription needed.
I hope OP feels better soon, and will enjoy whatever game they are playing. C:


----------



## solace (Apr 25, 2020)

I actually like John Wick and agreed with him 90% of the time. I have also agreed with the thelonewanderer on maybe one occasion. I think when people know your name and associate with something whether positive or negative they will respond. It's like that marketing strategy, Rule of Seven: when people hear something 7 times they'll take action or notice. 

I do not agree with bullying, but I do agree with making a statement, being able to hold your ground and defend your position. To leave a blanket statement on a forum, where people are tired of hearing the same old whiny bits, and then not responding is leaving yourself wide open.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 25, 2020)

I’m confused as to why people decide to engage with this user. Most of his threads and comments yell “troll” miles ahead. I’d suggest to leave this user be.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> I’m confused as to why people decide to engage with this user. Most of his threads and comments yell “troll” miles ahead. I’d suggest to leave this user be.


to some people it doesnt. Sure, when you look deeper into what hes done, maybe, but it may just appear hes angry and/or passionate


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't know if it's really malicious on the part of Nintendo, but I feel like them pushing towards online is just them wanted to encourage community. If it's lead to some bad design decisions, which may well be the case, then obviously it's not perfect, but I'm not too unhappy overall with Nintendo's balance of online/off-line for this title.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't know if Nintendo deliberately nerfed some insect spawns to push people toward Nintendo Online, but with all of the annoying glitches that have been in NH, it is curious that Nintendo is using time and resources to alter bug spawn rates when almost no one was complaining about having too many peacock butterflies or not enough stinkbugs spawning on their island.

Furthermore, these patches do not "balance" the game; they actually do the opposite. When some people find an exploit in the game to make bells more quickly, they get to abuse it and cash in and then Nintendo comes in and pulls the rug out from everyone else. I got the game a week after launch and just started breeding blue/black hybrids to spawn peacock butterflies, so I never really got to do any peacock farming. People who got the game at launch and were able to abuse duping, tarantula island, ABD interest, and peacock farming as much as possible while they were available have a major leg up on people who started more recently or reset their island. The early bird gets the worm, otherwise you're just SOL.

These changes also don't encourage people to stop grinding for long periods of time; they do the opposite as well. You better take advantage of things like the money tree, fishing, and turnips as much as you can while you can, because Nintendo may rain on your parade in the next update and nerf those things too. Instead of encouraging people to take the game at their own pace, Nintendo is artificially creating a FOMO sense of urgency for players with all of the changes they are making to the game.

If Nintendo's goal was to stop people from gaining bells too quickly, the #1 thing they could have done was nerf turnip prices, but they didn't do that which is why a lot of people believe the conspiracy theories. Tortimer island in NL was never "balanced" or "fixed" in a patch, and NL was just fine, so I don't know why Nintendo is just now intervening in the IGB economy. NH is still a very good game, but it's fair to criticize Nintendo for doing so many questionable things with NH.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I don't know if Nintendo deliberately nerfed some insect spawns to push people toward Nintendo Online, but with all of the annoying glitches that have been in NH, it is curious that Nintendo is using time and resources to alter bug spawn rates when almost no one was complaining about having too many peacock butterflies or not enough stinkbugs spawning on their island.


No one was complaining because that was a good thing for money. Nintendo thought it wasnt balanced enough/it was a mistake on their part and so they fixed it. We can go into whether that was a good choice or not another time but my point is they dont have to patch something out because of people complaining about stuff


----------



## Envy (Apr 25, 2020)

I've run into quite a few valuable butterflies in my playtime today. I think I caught several Agrias(?) butterflies, which are supposed to be rarer than even Peacock butterflies, right?


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Envy said:


> I've run into quite a few valuable butterflies in my playtime today. I think I caught several Agrias(?) butterflies, which are supposed to be rarer than even Peacock butterflies, right?


Im gonna be honest i think people are exaggerating the issue a little bit. It's not like peacock butterflies are gone entirely. I definihtely feel for those people who relied on things like the butterflies and such who now might struggle to get used to a different source of income but if nintendo felt the need to patch it out then it must not have been something they intended to be such a moneymaker


----------



## Envy (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> Im gonna be honest i think people are exaggerating the issue a little bit. It's not like peacock butterflies are gone entirely. I definihtely feel for those people who relied on things like the butterflies and such who now might struggle to get used to a different source of income but if nintendo felt the need to patch it out then it must not have been something they intended to be such a moneymaker



I admit I have played the online stock market a couple of times, but the max I got was a few hundred thousand bells, not the millions that most people are shooting for. In reality, I am taking the game at a slow pace and the vast majority of my income has been through bugs and fish. So, this nerf should actually effect me, but when I played today I wasn't noticing any problems. Sure the Peacock Butterflies are greatly reduced in number, but I still ran into lots of the Paper Kite (or whatever they're called) butterflies which I believe sell for $1000 bells a piece (either way, I've always caught them), so I still get a bit of profit anyway. Enough to satisfy me. I end up running into the rarer ones on enough occasion to not be bothered, as well.

TBH, the biggest blow to me was the transition from March to April, because the Emperor Butterflies were my largest source of income in March. They disappeared in April, and the Peacock Butterflies were the "make-do" butterflies.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Envy said:


> I admit I have played the online stock market a couple of times, but the max I got was a few hundred thousand bells, not the millions that most people are shooting for. In reality, I am taking the game at a slow pace and the vast majority of my income has been through bugs and fish. So, this nerf should actually effect me, but when I played today I wasn't noticing any problems. Sure the Peacock Butterflies are greatly reduced in number, but I still ran into lots of the Paper Kite (or whatever they're called) butterflies which I believe sell for $1000 bells a piece (either way, I've always caught them), so I still get a bit of profit anyway. Enough to satisfy me. I end up running into the rarer ones on enough occasion to not be bothered, as well.
> 
> TBH, the biggest blow to me was the transition from March to April, because the Emperor Butterflies were my largest source of income in March. They disappeared in April, and the Peacock Butterflies were the "make-do" butterflies.


i definitely agree! I've been relying on the stock market more in april so i cant 100% comment on whether the peacock butterfly spawn rates affected me or not, but the april change definitely did and i can imagine just the loss of emperor butterflies would be worse. However, that's not a bug or a fault of nintendo, its just how the bugs work in real life i guess???


----------



## Mairen (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't see it as Nintendo forcing its users to an online subscription strictly through this game. It's simply the direction that today's technology and the gaming community is heading. And while I mean no disrespect to anyone who's either in an area where they don't have internet access or cannot afford internet, but this is 2020, not 1992. When I visit family in the mountainous regions of Poland, they have wifi for goodness sake. Nintendo has always been about "playing together". It started off back in the 90s with gameboys and link cables, and the technology has only made it easier and easier for us. Yes, I'd rather this would be free, and I felt a bit annoyed when I first heard that we were going to be charged for it, but I got over that annoyance very quickly when I discovered just how much fun I had. And come on, it's only $4 a month, if you can afford a system, and the games, that's not really that painful of a number in the grand scope of things. 

Also thelonewanderer, I do support you being on this forum and I hope you won't let this negativity from some of the people here ever make you feel less than welcome. Even if you typically only have negative things to say about this game, I can still tell you are passionate about this series. You bring up some interesting topics that really gets the discussions flowing sometimes.


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

Envy said:


> I admit I have played the online stock market a couple of times, but the max I got was a few hundred thousand bells, not the millions that most people are shooting for. In reality, I am taking the game at a slow pace and the vast majority of my income has been through bugs and fish. So, this nerf should actually effect me, but when I played today I wasn't noticing any problems. Sure the Peacock Butterflies are greatly reduced in number, but I still ran into lots of the Paper Kite (or whatever they're called) butterflies which I believe sell for $1000 bells a piece (either way, I've always caught them), so I still get a bit of profit anyway. Enough to satisfy me. I end up running into the rarer ones on enough occasion to not be bothered, as well.
> 
> TBH, the biggest blow to me was the transition from March to April, because the Emperor Butterflies were my largest source of income in March. They disappeared in April, and the Peacock Butterflies were the "make-do" butterflies.


Do you know exactly what I have to do to make the peacock butterfly to spawn? I have some black and purple roses but I've never seen one of these butterflies before. 

I'm on the southern hemisphere, if that's important.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> No one was complaining because that was a good thing for money. Nintendo thought it wasnt balanced enough/it was a mistake on their part and so they fixed it. We can go into whether that was a good choice or not another time but my point is they dont have to patch something out because of people complaining about stuff


Nintendo shouldn't be very concerned about "balance" in Animal Crossing since it's not designed to be a competitive game; Nintendo should be trying to make the game more fun. Most of the glitches are not fun, so those should be the priority for Nintendo to patch. Reducing the Bunny Day balloon spawn rate in a patch was good because most people were not having fun getting spammed with balloons. Reducing the peacock spawn rate does not make the game more fun and for a lot of people it makes the game less fun. I realize that the game is less fun if it's too easy to make bells, but it's also not fun if it's too hard to make bells. Peacock butterflies were not so insanely broken that reducing their spawn rate was necessary. Catching butterflies is an enjoyable way to make bells, but only if the payout is enough to make it worth the time. The stalk market is less fun and feels more grindy even though it's faster, so pushing people toward making bells that way makes the game less fun for most people.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Raz said:


> Do you know exactly what I have to do to make the peacock butterfly to spawn? I have some black and purple roses but I've never seen one of these butterflies before.
> 
> I'm on the southern hemisphere, if that's important.


they might not be in season? they spawn from hybrids normally
maybe the spawn rates are even lower in southern hemisphere april

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



Red Cat said:


> Nintendo shouldn't be very concerned about "balance" in Animal Crossing since it's not designed to be a competitive game; Nintendo should be trying to make the game more fun. Most of the glitches are not fun, so those should be the priority for Nintendo to patch. Reducing the Bunny Day balloon spawn rate in a patch was good because most people were not having fun getting spammed with balloons. Reducing the peacock spawn rate does not make the game more fun and for a lot of people it makes the game less fun. I realize that the game is less fun if it's too easy to make bells, but it's also not fun if it's too hard to make bells. Peacock butterflies were not so insanely broken that reducing their spawn rate was necessary. Catching butterflies is an enjoyable way to make bells, but only if the payout is enough to make it worth the time. The stalk market is less fun and feels more grindy even though it's faster, so pushing people toward making bells that way makes the game less fun for most people.


Its not a competitive game, no. but the balance is important because its an economy and it also affects how quickly you progress. If you get too much money too quickly people might end up growing bored, is what i imagine theyre thinking
And they did focus on bugs/glitches, they didnt completely ignore them


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 25, 2020)

I play offline (don't have an online membership) and I've so far made profits every single week except 1 (a constantly decreasing week). If you read this paper that discusses how turnips work in this game and then use something like Turnip Prophet (which uses the data from same paper), then you should be able to track your town's turnip prices and do pretty decent at it. Sure, you won't have 500 bell profits every single week, but you don't need it either to be able to make profits. 

I honestly don't feel like I'm forced to have an online membership. In fact, I bet I could get the small number of things I'm looking to trade for (fruits I don't have, alternate Nook Miles furniture, etc) within the 7 day free trial whenever I sign up for it. Everything else I feel like I can eventually get on my own.


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> they might not be in season? they spawn from hybrids normally
> maybe the spawn rates are even lower in southern hemisphere april
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020
> ...


You're right!


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Raz said:


> You're right!
> 
> View attachment 248377


I knew it! i visited a southern hemisphere island today and didnt see any at all so i had a feeling they probably werent in season
also i had no idea you were brazilian/from brazil lol hi im half brazilian! (the ad gave me a hint)


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> I knew it! i visited a southern hemisphere island today and didnt see any at all so i had a feeling they probably werent in season
> also i had no idea you were brazilian/from brazil lol hi im half brazilian! (the ad gave me a hint)


I had to check on the app hahaha. I also tried for days to find a Jewel Beetle before consulting the app about it's availability, just to see they're only available on the northern hemisphere right now haha

Do you speak Portuguese? That was kinda impressive to figure that out just from the ad hahah


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Raz said:


> I had to check on the app hahaha. I also tried for days to find a Jewel Beetle before consulting the app about it's availability, just to see they're only available on the northern hemisphere right now haha
> 
> Do you speak Portuguese? That was kinda impressive to figure that out just from the ad hahah


i honestly feel bad for southern hemisphere players because most of the info/conversation going on is all about northern hemisphere situations

and yeah i used to be fluent in it, just havent spoken it in a while so im definitely rusty. Not gonna lie i did cheat a little and check your profile to make sure i was right before i said anything haha


----------



## Romaki (Apr 25, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Yeah I'm mad that I can't really make a tarantula island anymore



I just wanted to report that I just successfully created a tarantula island. My last axe broke halfway through, so I still had like 40% of the island covered with bamboo trees. This makes me think that the spawn rate may decrease when no trees exist, but maybe I was unlucky the first time. 

They spawned like every 3rd circle, but never two at once.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> Its not a competitive game, no. but the balance is important because its an economy and it also affects how quickly you progress. If you get too much money too quickly people might end up growing bored, is what i imagine theyre thinking
> And they did focus on bugs/glitches, they didnt completely ignore them


If Nintendo were really interested in preventing people from "progressing" too fast, they would have gone after the #1 bell maker in the game which are turnips. Nerfing peacocks didn't balance bell making; it just widened the gap between turnips and catching bugs. I guess they don't want you to progress too fast by catching butterflies, but if you're paying for NO, it's okay if you make all the bells you need in a single day by TTing and selling turnips in other peoples' towns.

If Nintendo wants more people to play online, they should have used the carrot and added features to the multiplayer experience to make it better, but instead they lazily used the stick to hurt the solo experience.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I just wanted to report that I just successfully created a tarantula island. My last axe broke halfway through, so I still had like 40% of the island covered with bamboo trees. This makes me think that the spawn rate may decrease when no trees exist, but maybe I was unlucky the first time.
> 
> They spawned like every 3rd circle, but never two at once.


honestly some might consider that a good thing since 2 at once always seems to = fainting for me




Red Cat said:


> If Nintendo were really interested in preventing people from "progressing" too fast, they would have gone after the #1 bell maker in the game which are turnips. Nerfing peacocks didn't balance bell making; it just widened the gap between turnips and catching bugs. I guess they don't want you to progress too fast by catching butterflies, but if you're paying for NO, it's okay if you make all the bells you need in a single day by TTing and selling turnips in other peoples' towns.
> 
> If Nintendo wants more people to play online, they should have used the carrot and added features to the multiplayer experience to make it better, but instead they lazily used the stick to hurt the solo experience.


idk man they just thought the butterflies were too much idk what to tell you
turnips have always been present and have always been able to go that high, from what im aware of. Patching them out now would cause an uproar imo. Butterflies were never this easy to catch, again, from what im aware of. Do you see what im getting at here?
I dont disagree with your points, i do think its weird, but i see why it was done
Also 1. butterflies arent completely gone and you can still make good money off them, you kinda act like they just dont exist anymore lol and 2. sadly its kinda up to nintendo what they feel the game needs. We have an input, but we dont know their vision for the game as well as they do. They didnt intend to hinder the solo experience either, and im sure many people dont think they did. Obviously it did hinder some people though


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> i honestly feel bad for southern hemisphere players because most of the info/conversation going on is all about northern hemisphere situations
> 
> and yeah i used to be fluent in it, just havent spoken it in a while so im definitely rusty. Not gonna lie i did cheat a little and check your profile to make sure i was right before i said anything haha


Yeah i was thinking about how the updates are coming and how they're focused on the northern hemisphere. 

With winter approaching (coming in June), I think we'll not see any winter-related event until they come out by the end of the year in the north. The silver lining is that we'll see the winter bugs and fish (and snowmen) first hahah


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 25, 2020)

I have online and have only used it to buy some flowers.  That got fixed with Lief appearing in town.
I'm happy that the bug like tarantulas got lowered.  Those are rare bugs that should be hard to catch.  Catching 3 on the first night shouldn't be happening.
It's not the new CEO.  Nintendo said there would be paid online membership when the switch was released.  They told us paid online would start summer 2017.  They delayed paid online membership and we didn't pay until Pokemon Let's Go came out.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 25, 2020)

Also to add to the other discussion: Nobody should get flak for posting negative opinions and airing out their issues. But constantly making threads about your opinions and then not replying to them to discuss it with people is trolling. It doesn't matter if it's negative or not, we have general threads for a reason. Imagine if the 1000+ posts from the ACNH rant thread were all individual threads. It has become ill-intended spam. 

Discussing the morals of having a paid online subscription while one of your free apps generated $3B really is not a topic relevant to Animal Crossing. Does solo play disadvantage you? No. You can get all fruits eventually. Nintendo made Leif give us our missing flowers. Every item is available to you, even if you're stick with a single color. You can decorate to change most of the furniture anyway, that's more than previous Animal Crossing titles did. Turnip prices are a gamble and the game is more or less intended to be played with friends to help each other out and trade stuff, like Pokémon did since 1996. At least there's not a New Horizons and New Skylines edition with version-exclusive furniture.


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Also to add to the other discussion: Nobody should get flak for posting negative opinions and airing out their issues. But constantly making threads about your opinions and then not replying to them to discuss it with people is trolling. It doesn't matter if it's negative or not, we have general threads for a reason. Imagine if the 1000+ posts from the ACNH rant thread were all individual threads. It has become ill-intended spam.
> 
> Discussing the morals of having a paid online subscription while one of your free apps generated $3B really is not a topic relevant to Animal Crossing. Does solo play disadvantage you? No. You can get all fruits eventually. Nintendo made Leif give us our missing flowers. Every item is available to you, even if you're stick with a single color. You can decorate to change most of the furniture anyway, that's more than previous Animal Crossing titles did. Turnip prices are a gamble and the game is more or less intended to be played with friends to help each other out and trade stuff, like Pokémon did since 1996. At least there's not a New Horizons and New Skylines edition with version-exclusive furniture.


I'll be honest, I kinda hope that they eventually release a "complete version" of the game in cartridge form. Like the Welcome Amiibo version of NL. The reason being, currently, ACNH is exactly like Street Fighter V: the disc/cartridge only comes with the most basic data for the game, and as they used the same approach (something similar to "games as a service"), there's a huge problem down the road where, if they never release a cartridge containing all the update data, ACNH's carts will always be an unfinished game (because of its marketing model). It's bad for those who have the carts but it's even worse for the preservation of the media.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 25, 2020)

Look. I’m not trying to be rude I’m really not but you NEED to take a break from animal crossing, or just the forums either one I’m starting to get worried that you’ll burst a blood vessel over how angry you sound 24/7 making threads like this. 
As for the topic, no. They aren’t forcing multiplayer you can still play fine alone. I still get nice pea butterfly spawns from my hybrids along with man faced stink bugs and tarantulas


----------



## Romaki (Apr 25, 2020)

Raz said:


> I'll be honest, I kinda hope that they eventually release a "complete version" of the game in cartridge form. Like the Welcome Amiibo version of NL.



Me too! It would suck if people with terrible (or no) internet connection couldn't enjoy the game in its entirety. I understand keeping stuff out because of spoilers, but we really should see a complete edition in a year from now. I tried to load up an old New Leaf cartridge to see if it works and the game wouldn't allow me to start it unless I downloaded the Welcome Amiibo update, but I couldn't update it without a SD card.


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Me too! It would suck if people with terrible (or no) internet connection couldn't enjoy the game in its entirety. I understand keeping stuff out because of spoilers, but we really should see a complete edition in a year from now. I tried to load up an old New Leaf cartridge to see if it works and the game wouldn't allow me to start it unless I downloaded the Welcome Amiibo update, but I couldn't update it without a SD card.


Now imagine how it's gonna be once Nintendo inevitably cuts down the internet support for the 3ds. My NL cartridge isn't the Welcome Amiibo version, and I'm trying to find a copy that contains the update just to be safe.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Me too! It would suck if people with terrible (or no) internet connection couldn't enjoy the game in its entirety. I understand keeping stuff out because of spoilers, but we really should see a complete edition in a year from now. I tried to load up an old New Leaf cartridge to see if it works and the game wouldn't allow me to start it unless I downloaded the Welcome Amiibo update, but I couldn't update it without a SD card.


the toilet trick doesnt work in the first versions of ACNH, it would be a sin for nintendo to keep pooping away from the future generations


----------



## Tako (Apr 25, 2020)

Someone help me understand this because I'm really having trouble wrapping my mind around it.

Why is everyone constantly in a rush to get millions or billions of bells..? What else is there to pay for with so much money after you've paid off all your house loans? The cost of items aren't too bad, I've seen a few items in the store selling for 300,000 before but it's not like you need millions to buy them. And relocating buildings will not cost more than 100,000.

Similarly, bridges and inclines can only be ordered once a day and it's completely possible to get even the most expensive ones paid off in a day or two.

So I'm really not getting why everyone is so mad about this so called "nerf". I've never bothered with tarantula Islands or going to a stranger's island to sell turnips because I didn't see a need to. And I'm still earning as much bells as I was before daily after the patch.

What am I missing here?


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 25, 2020)

I mean if your whole family loves animal crossing sadly mine there is a family subscription where we all split the cost for 12 months xD

Edit: There’s no reason to make millions and millions of bells and the stalk market has it’s limits yes turnips are good money but at what cost? You can’t store them you have to place on the floor and you only have so much floor space, yes you can place outside but then would you open yours gates knowing you got turnips outside, and also you have to make more then once trip which is time consuming and tedious if turnips was op they would nerf the amount that can stack in my opinion


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi all. We have a few reports from this thread and I want to point out that we don't allow personal attacks towards other users. Many of the posts here have been directed at specific users rather than the topic itself. Some people can be more negative than others and we have certainly seen that over the last few months. We may all be Animal Crossing fans, but New Horizons is brand new and may not appeal to everyone in the same way. Out of the thousands of people here, we're bound to see some strong opinions once in a while. It's okay to disagree, but please refrain from targeting them. In extreme cases, we recently added a rule about constant negativity. This may be hard to determine, but feel free to report posts if you'd like us to look into it more. However, if you do believe someone is trolling, the best thing you can do is not post in their threads at all.


----------



## Hay (Apr 26, 2020)

Raz said:


> You're right!
> 
> View attachment 248377


yo what app is this? Looks super useful! c:


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

I don’t understand the notion that if someone is complaining, that they don’t enjoy the game? Correlation does not equal causation.  Likewise, I don’t get why I’m being called a “troll” because I have a strong passion for this game and have a different point of view?  I wear my heart on my sleeve, I’m an extremely open person and maybe that rough some people the wrong way or something? Yes, most of my threads are “negative” because the game hasn’t met my expectation yet.  And I’m not going to pretend it has.

If I’m so negative, why do people still like my posts/comments?  I ask the tough question that other people aren’t willing to ask and be the voice to those that feel the same way I do.

I don’t know what happened to this forum, folks used to be so nice to me and it seems  everyone I use to know is gone.  Everyone here is so quick to make their mind up about me.  Yet when I browse other forums, I see the majority of folks agree with me.  So I know it is not only me that has this viewpoint.  If anything, I’m wondering why folks on here are so different from the other AC outlet?

Just like people assume I’m trolling because I haven’t replied yet.  Trust me when I say this, I read every single person reply.  I’m having issues with the site right now and I’m dealing with other personal issues such as summer heat and dehydration and lack of any kind of air conditioner.

And thank you for those who understand that I am passionate about this game or why else would I post so much?  If I hate a game, do you think I would post daily?  I waited 14 long years for a console AC experience and I have a right to voice my opinion because it hasn’t met my expectation.  

I don’t know who John Wick is though I feel I might have seen that name around but I feel bad if he left because of being misjudged.  

I love this game just like everyone here.  AC has always been my favorite franchise simply for the fact that I can escape reality that no other game seems to be able to do.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 26, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don’t understand the notion that if someone is complaining, that they don’t enjoy the game? Correlation does not equal causation.  Likewise, I don’t get why I’m being called a “troll” because I have a strong passion for this game and have a different point of view?  I wear my heart on my sleeve, I’m an extremely open person and maybe that rough some people the wrong way or something? Yes, most of my threads are “negative” because the game hasn’t met my expectation yet.  And I’m not going to pretend it has.
> 
> If I’m so negative, why do people still like my posts/comments?  I ask the tough question that other people aren’t willing to ask and be the voice to those that feel the same way I do.
> 
> ...


(sorry for the bump lol but i really wanted to respond)
I personally didnt see you as a troll because i can see the passion in what you say. I don't think you hate the game because of that reason either. However the reason why people are so upset is because of the amount of negativity coming from you specifically and the fact that most of the negativity you've been talking about has been either 1. repeated stuff others have said before, and 2. controversial topics people dont really believe in.
I completely get you though. You're passionate about animal crossing and you want to share your hopes for the game/the company. I think the only thing that's holding you back from having a proper discussion with the community about it (if you dont want a lighthearted discussion idk what to say this might not be the best place) is the tone you go into things with. Take that as you will
I do apologise if it seemed like me and many others were going after you. I think many of us are just so sick of ACNH being judged and ridiculed when most of us see it as an incredible game as it is. Like with time travelling, i believe you commented on that? The general opinion is that you should let people play as you want, but you came with the controversial one (which isnt a bad thing, may i add, as long as you present it in the right way).
I respect you for standing your ground, i really do. Thank you for replying!


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

You aren't the first (or 50th, honestly) person to complain about the membership, not every opinion needs a thread. There's no discussion value when you only care about your opinion. You can be passionate in general discussion threads, but you rather push your view to the frontpage and forum page to attract more views to it. The message doesn't matter if it's delivered in a constant negative and trolling way.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll say this.

It's amazing to see people claim to feel that the spawn rate on peacock butterflies was totally normal before the update. Maybe they just didn't have the experience I did.

It was an insane goldmine. The kind of thing that never happens in AC when it comes to bugs and fish. In my hybrid garden I would just catch one after another after another after another. I could rack up dozens in no time at all. It was literally getting to the point where it was taking the fun out of bug hunting. 

Just a total fish in a barrel situation. Glad Nintendo fixed it.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

I saw peacock butterflies with barely any hybrids, I can't imagine how many you could have grinded if you filled your entire island with hybrids.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 26, 2020)

Hay said:


> yo what app is this? Looks super useful! c:


I almost screamed when I saw the screenie too! I've been waiting for something like this to track my bugs and fish!

It's called Guide for Animal Crossing New Horizons (ACNH) by Gene Sy. It has a light green icon with the leaf in the middle in white.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I almost screamed when I saw the screenie too! I've been waiting for something like this to track my bugs and fish!
> 
> It's called Guide for Animal Crossing New Horizons (ACNH) by Gene Sy. It has a light green icon with the leaf in the middle in white.



The app is so incredibly helpful, it even tells you the size of the shadow for fish. I always use it when I want to fish for profit.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 26, 2020)

Nintendo online isn't needed to play the Stalk Market. It's only needed to make a guaranteed 600% profit.

Using the turnip price predictors, unless you get stuck with a decreasing pattern, you should always be able to make a profit, even if small. And those weeks you lose the profit, you aren't losing too much that you're unable to recover.

Catching fish may not be fun, but there is definitely potential to make up to 150,000 bells an hour do it. This is infact how I made my money during the 1st week of the game's release, and was making 500,000 bells a day by just playing a few hours. If you run east to west and west to east on the beach, you can catch 30 fish in 20 minutes. Just keep count and fix your fishing pole after 29 fish, or buy a new rod at NC and upgrade it with iron after every sell trip.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

moonrose said:


> (sorry for the bump lol but i really wanted to respond)
> I personally didnt see you as a troll because i can see the passion in what you say. I don't think you hate the game because of that reason either. However the reason why people are so upset is because of the amount of negativity coming from you specifically and the fact that most of the negativity you've been talking about has been either 1. repeated stuff others have said before, and 2. controversial topics people dont really believe in.
> I completely get you though. You're passionate about animal crossing and you want to share your hopes for the game/the company. I think the only thing that's holding you back from having a proper discussion with the community about it (if you dont want a lighthearted discussion idk what to say this might not be the best place) is the tone you go into things with. Take that as you will
> I do apologise if it seemed like me and many others were going after you. I think many of us are just so sick of ACNH being judged and ridiculed when most of us see it as an incredible game as it is. Like with time travelling, i believe you commented on that? The general opinion is that you should let people play as you want, but you came with the controversial one (which isnt a bad thing, may i add, as long as you present it in the right way).
> I respect you for standing your ground, i really do. Thank you for replying!



No, thank you for the bump so people can see that I actually wrote a reply back.  

I guess when I write “controversial topic”, I don’t really see it as controversial, at least not when I post it.  Whatever comes to my mind, I write right away so I don’t forget.  I don’t really think when I write something down.  

And yes I realize after I wrote my post and based on some of the replies that I have a habit of saying stuff without doing any research.  

I hear people like yourself mention my tone, but I feel it's more of my writing style.  I’m not in the angry mood (that people think) when I write these posts, in fact I’m pretty much relaxed most of the time.  Like real life, if I’m angry, you wouldn’t know it, likewise, if I’m happy, you wouldn’t know it, and if I’m sad, I’ll crack jokes without realizing that I am doing that.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 26, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Nintendo online isn't needed to play the Stalk Market. It's only needed to make a guaranteed 600% profit.
> 
> Using the turnip price predictors, unless you get stuck with a decreasing pattern, you should always be able to make a profit, even if small. And those weeks you lose the profit, you aren't losing too much that you're unable to recover.
> 
> Catching fish may not be fun, but there is definitely potential to make up to 150,000 bells an hour do it. This is infact how I made my money during the 1st week of the game's release, and was making 500,000 bells a day by just playing a few hours. If you run east to west and west to east on the beach, you can catch 30 fish in 20 minutes. Just keep count and fix your fishing pole after 29 fish, or buy a new rod at NC and upgrade it with iron after every sell trip.


It's true you don't need NO to play the stalk market, but if you don't have NO, you either have to have the free time to check the turnip prices every day in the morning and afternoon or have to be willing to TT, and I don't fall into either of those categories, so that's why the bug nerf really upsets me.

Fishing may have the potential to make 150k / hour, but I don't find it that reliable. Other than red snappers and the big bell making fish, fishing is hit or miss. Not everyone can spend several hours a day to grind for bells by fishing to pay for expensive things like the home loans, bridges, inclines, and moving buildings around.

Beyond that, there are the daily fixed income sources like the money tree, money rock, wasps, fossils, hot items, and fruit orchards, but those sources are limited and it takes a long time using those methods to make enough bells to pay for terraforming projects.

Some of us feel like we're really being pushed into a corner by the peacock and tarantula spawn rate drops, since it feels like it's either TT or online trading to make enough bells. It's nice that Nintendo is giving us more ways to play the game with the updates, but it stinks that they're also adding new restrictions in those updates to the way we're able to play the game by lowering ABD interest and reducing rare bug spawn rates.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> No, thank you for the bump so people can see that I actually wrote a reply back.
> 
> I guess when I write “controversial topic”, I don’t really see it as controversial, at least not when I post it.  Whatever comes to my mind, I write right away so I don’t forget.  I don’t really think when I write something down.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's really difficult to get the right tone across online. People shouldn't make fun of your opinions, but for example it's a little bit hypocritical to say grinding tarantulas is bad when you were grinding peacock butterflies, you know. Both of these things got nerfed, you shouldn't talk down to other players' way of playing when Nintendo made that decision to balance the game. It disadvantages all of us, it's okay to be mad but at some point you're just riling up people with the way you phrase and express your personal opinions.

Also "dry" responses come across as passive aggressive pretty easily. And controversial statements don't help, but you also got a lot of **** just because people decided you deserve it which isn't fair at all. I'm sorry if my posts contributed to that, but I just like to challenge people's views.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Yeah, it's really difficult to get the right tone across online. People shouldn't make fun of your opinions, but for example it's a little bit hypocritical to say grinding tarantulas is bad when you were grinding peacock butterflies, you know. Both of these things got nerfed, you shouldn't talk down to other players' way of playing when Nintendo made that decision to balance the game. It disadvantages all of us, it's okay to be mad but at some point you're just riling up people with the way you phrase and express your personal opinions.
> 
> Also "dry" responses come across as passive aggressive pretty easily. And controversial statements don't help, but you also got a lot of **** just because people decided you deserve it which isn't fair at all. I'm sorry if my posts contributed to that, but I just like to challenge people's views.



Yeah that whole Tarantula thing was me not thinking and was hoping people would forget.  I wanted to get my point across without realizing the effect it had on others folks. Which many others who generally agree with me turned on me.  But like everything on the internet, it's hard to take back something once it's posted.  

My intention was to show that “how other people play does in fact affect your game”, it wasn’t meant to put down people who farm tarantula ( I don’t think it's wrong), but I did write otherwise to get a point across.  But people can only assume what your intentions are by the way you write.  My posts tend to be all over the place so I wanted something to connect back to my point and Tarantula farming just happened to be the first thing that crosses my mind.  I always post or have a habit of always posting what is on my mind so everything always seems out of place.

What do you mean by “dry” response?  It's okay as long as you can see that I’m passionate.  Like me or hate me, prefer the former, but don’t call me a troll (not saying you or if you did or not) because I’m passionate.  I mean this is the only game I’m playing and I plan on playing this game until the next AC comes out so if I hate this game, then I probably hate all games.

Yeah people give me unfair heat, but these threads also inadvertently let me know who understands me and who are quick to judge.  As such, I’ll have close friends when I go online.  Or get an idea who shares the same mindset as me.

I do apologize for the whole Tarantula thing, it was only after I posted that I realized just how bad that post really was and how it pisses a lot of people off.


----------



## N a t (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't feel that way at all. If anything it just felt like things might be more of a grind and that it may encourage more game play from the players who want to put in the work. Because of the changes to bug spawns and the decrease in ABD interest, it'll just take a slightly longer time or more work to get certain things such as bells or expensive furniture. I don't mind. It isn't great, but I'm not too upset really. I already play this game a lot. I did earn the majority of my bells from trading with others on here but I don't do it too often so I'm kinda broke these days Haha. Oh well!


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

Petey Piranha said:


> I don't feel that way at all. If anything it just felt like things might be more of a grind and that it may encourage more game play from the players who want to put in the work. Because of the changes to bug spawns and the decrease in ABD interest, it'll just take a slightly longer time or more work to get certain things such as bells or expensive furniture. I don't mind. It isn't great, but I'm not too upset really. I already play this game a lot. I did earn the majority of my bells from trading with others on here but I don't do it too often so I'm kinda broke these days Haha. Oh well!



You’re right but I don’t find the common butterflies or any other bugs to be sold for much.  I feel it the same price you get from picking up seashells.  I also fish but I don’t make anywhere as much as those who say they make good money with it.  Bass sells for 400 and Mackerel are 180 I believe and I mostly get those two.  Clown fish are also very low price as well.  I don’t get red snapper often and very rarely get a Barred Knifejaw.

It will be different in the summer when we have beetles and sharks.  But right now, all the big money maker are rare fishes like Marlin, Tuna, Oarfish, Barreleyes, Coelacanth, and etc…  Also don’t have any rivers or ponds right now due to terraforming.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Yeah that whole Tarantula thing was me not thinking and was hoping people would forget.  I wanted to get my point across without realizing the effect it had on others folks. Which many others who generally agree with me turned on me.  But like everything on the internet, it's hard to take back something once it's posted.
> 
> My intention was to show that “how other people play does in fact affect your game”, it wasn’t meant to put down people who farm tarantula ( I don’t think it's wrong), but I did write otherwise to get a point across.  But people can only assume what your intentions are by the way you write.  My posts tend to be all over the place so I wanted something to connect back to my point and Tarantula farming just happened to be the first thing that crosses my mind.  I always post or have a habit of always posting what is on my mind so everything always seems out of place.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but the bugs were unbalanced from the beginning, you can't really blame people for catching them. It had to be fixed either way.

I just think a text without any kind of emotion (like "I feel like", "I think" or any emoticons) can just easily be taken as cold. It is a weird phenomenon, but I think it's just part of the chat lingo or rather behaviour we're used to. Well-written text without emotion just comes off as academic and unpersonal in a sense. And people on this forum tend to be younger as well, so they tend to be more emotional toward texts.

But this is all very off-topic.  Different personalities always clash, especially online when you're expected to behave a certain way. I think it's more important for people to focus on the message of your posts, rather than for you to change how you type and express yourself online.


----------



## N a t (Apr 26, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> You’re right but I don’t find the common butterflies or any other bugs to be sold for much.  I feel it the same price you get from picking up seashells.  I also fish but I don’t make anywhere as much as those who say they make good money with it.  Bass sells for 400 and Mackerel are 180 I believe and I mostly get those two.  Clown fish are also very low price as well.  I don’t get red snapper often and very rarely get a Barred Knifejaw.
> 
> It will be different in the summer when we have beetles and sharks.  But right now, all the big money maker are rare fishes like Marlin, Tuna, Oarfish, Barreleyes, Coelacanth, and etc…  Also don’t have any rivers or ponds right now due to terraforming.


I agree with you there. I feel like I'm more indifferent because of the fact that I don't normally find a ton of things I want to spend my bells on, so when I'm not trading with others I am usually very poor in game. So I guess I don't feel a demand for bells, but I also know it'll be harder to make them. It both does and does not hurt me in a sense. I actually just saw my first peacock butterfly today since the update! I miss having them everywhere but I'm also not super upset I guess. Very mixed feelings about it. I'll probably either have to work harder or have to use online more often now. While I do not think that Nintendo is forcing its online service on solo players, I do understand your frustration because it will be harder for you. I can't complain very much because I DO use online. I do get what you're saying though, and we can all look forward to beetle season, I know I am! My house isn't gonna pay itself off!


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 26, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Yeah, but the bugs were unbalanced from the beginning, you can't really blame people for catching them. It had to be fixed either way.


Except it didn't have to be fixed. It's not like peacock butterflies were so common you couldn't see where you were going because they were constantly flying in your face. Yes, they were unusually common for their value, but that wasn't a bad thing and it was a nice reward for breeding hybrids. They were inferior to turnips for making bells so they weren't game-breaking; they were just an alternative way to make bells which has now been significantly nerfed.

I can see reducing tarantula spawn rates because they can be an annoyance on your island if you're not trying to make bells, but basically no one is hurt by too many peacock butterflies and if you think they make getting bells too easy, then just don't catch them. I can't imagine anyone was saying "I hate all of these peacock butterflies appearing on my island. I just want more common, yellow, tiger, and bluebottle butterflies. And more stinkbugs please!" If the player base wasn't asking for this change, then why make the change unless the goal was not to satisfy players but instead to drive people to make bells using Nintendo Online?


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> Except it didn't have to be fixed.



I guess that's true. If they can sell common furniture for 100.000 bells they shouldn't be bothered by us making a lot of bells easily. 

I'd like to give Nintendo the benefit of the doubt on this one though, they gave us exclusive colors to encourage trading so I don't see why they would bother with bells for the same reason. Going from like 100k to possibly 30k an hour isn't going to affect our progress a lot, I'd be more willing to think they changed it to get people to buy NSO if they got rid of money rocks and money balloons. They definitely nerfed money balloons in some capacity, but I did get 30.000 bells from one earlier today. But there was definitely no real reason to nerf bugs like this.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 26, 2020)

Bro the online is worth it for the NES & SNES games


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Yeah, but the bugs were unbalanced from the beginning, you can't really blame people for catching them. It had to be fixed either way.
> 
> I just think a text without any kind of emotion (like "I feel like", "I think" or any emoticons) can just easily be taken as cold. It is a weird phenomenon, but I think it's just part of the chat lingo or rather behaviour we're used to. Well-written text without emotion just comes off as academic and unpersonal in a sense. And people on this forum tend to be younger as well, so they tend to be more emotional toward texts.
> 
> But this is all very off-topic.  Different personalities always clash, especially online when you're expected to behave a certain way. I think it's more important for people to focus on the message of your posts, rather than for you to change how you type and express yourself online.



Yes the bugs were very unbalanced and I only discovered them thanks to my hybrid.  But I can’t tell you how happy and joyful I was when I saw them.  I wasn’t sure how much they were sold for but they look pretty, and pretty things tend to be worth something.  Beside the bell costs, they look so pretty flying over my flower gardens.

Yeah It's really hard to write if you don’t include emotion.  Like if I say Time Travelers and I don’t write “some” before it, people will take notice and give me some heat for it.  I only dislike those who exploit the marketplace, not all time travelers.  

If I was talking to people in person, just by my tone, they can tell I don’t mean all Time Travelers.  I always prefer talking on the phone than via text or mail because I always get paranoid worrying if people are going to misunderstand me and take it the wrong way.  Most of the time people don’t care but it still gives me deja vu.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Yoshisaur said:


> Bro the online is worth it for the NES & SNES games



Wait what?!?!  They have NES and SNES game online for free?  Or do you have to pay?  I'm confuse?


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Wait what?!?!  They have NES and SNES game online for free?  Or do you have to pay?  I'm confuse?



If you are subscribed, you get access to a library with selected NES/SNES games that you can play on your Switch through an application.

You can also order exclusive things from the reward store, like a NES/SNES controller for the Switch: nintendo.com/switch/online-service/


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

Romaki said:


> If you are subscribed, you get access to a library with selected NES/SNES games that you can play on your Switch through an application.
> 
> You can also order exclusive things from the reward store, like a NES/SNES controller for the Switch: nintendo.com/switch/online-service/



Oh this isn’t bad at all!  This isn’t through streaming though right?  I have only basic ADSL service which is so outdated.  Meaning you just have to download it and not require online?  I definitely would be less bored playing NES and SNES games, especially the old school marios game.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 26, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what?!?!  They have NES and SNES game online for free?  Or do you have to pay?  I'm confuse?


There's a NES & SNES app that you get free access to after purchasing the online. There's a decent selection of games in each. 

Hell, I like the online simply so I can play the free version of Tetris 99, lol. 

I was a hater of the online subscription crap but $20 a year isn't too steep. I do realize $20 is still a lot for some but there are some good advantages once you spend it.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Oh this isn’t bad at all!  This isn’t through streaming though right?  I have only basic ADSL service which is so outdated.  Meaning you just have to download it and not require online?  I definitely would be less bored playing NES and SNES games, especially the old school marios game.



You just need to download the app, which is like downloading a digital game. If you can manage to do that, you can play the games offline and also save them at any point iirc. This trailer shows you how the application looks like on the Switch:


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 27, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I almost screamed when I saw the screenie too! I've been waiting for something like this to track my bugs and fish!
> 
> It's called Guide for Animal Crossing New Horizons (ACNH) by Gene Sy. It has a light green icon with the leaf in the middle in white.



Loving this app. Thanks.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 27, 2020)

I just got an online account today and feel so lost.

I try to trade, but any topic I make never gets viewed and vanishes into oblivion. 

All these DIY's and people greedy for NMT's.

Nintendo wanted this, IMO, so we would be signing up to trade. Though that seems to only be for people with NMT's, and I have none.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 27, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I just got an online account today and feel so lost.
> 
> I try to trade, but any topic I make never gets viewed and vanishes into oblivion.
> 
> ...


I don't think Nintendo created NMTs nor DIYs with the idea of having people hoard them. It just so happens that NMTs are a fantastic way of cycling for villagers, and as a result, they're quite high in demand. The good news is that the price point for NMTs seems to be slowly declining, so people holding onto NMTs aren't gaining much by doing so.

The same thing goes for DIYs. They're a core component of this game, and they function in a way similar to cataloging. The difference is that an infinite number of people can catalog the same item, whereas only one person can consume a DIY card. That drives up the demand for DIYs substantially.

I had the same thoughts as you when I first started playing; once you grind past the first few tickets, you can start trading for a decent chunk of bells and pay off your house debt.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 27, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> I don't think Nintendo created NMTs nor DIYs with the idea of having people hoard them. It just so happens that NMTs are a fantastic way of cycling for villagers, and as a result, they're quite high in demand. The good news is that the price point for NMTs seems to be slowly declining, so people holding onto NMTs aren't gaining much by doing so.
> 
> The same thing goes for DIYs. They're a core component of this game, and they function in a way similar to cataloging. The difference is that an infinite number of people can catalog the same item, whereas only one person can consume a DIY card. That drives up the demand for DIYs substantially.
> 
> I had the same thoughts as you when I first started playing; once you grind past the first few tickets, you can start trading for a decent chunk of bells and pay off your house debt.


I won't be grinding for tickets for greedy people.

I'll trade with DIY's I have to spare, items.. or TBT.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 27, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Only do multiplayer if you want things easier to catalog/obtain. You kinda get every single item in the game by not doing multiplayer but it takes time. LOL.



Yeah, but aren't you locked to a few color variations with items? They just added Redd in but his ship isn't at your island every day. Say for example if I wanted the Pink variation of the Cute series. Well tough luck to me. My Nook's Cranny only sells the blue version of the set. I'm forced to buy the pink set online where There are all sorts of undesirable people. People who get a kick out at griefing othets. I'd rather play by myself and earn it. But I can't unless I want to be stuck the same colored furniture.

I also have white Streetlights and I want black ones. The only way to go is online.

Why can't I customize this furniture at my DIY bench and change it to the color I want? That's the question we should be asking Nintendo. Not whining about the bug spawn rate.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



Spooky. said:


> It's not forced. You may be slowed down a bit and not get all the items/color variants you want, but it's optional. It's also not very expensive either, $20 for a year is a lot cheaper than most gaming subscriptions, which almost every company does now.
> 
> ETA: If you think nintendo is bad/expensive, xbox charges SIXTY for a year, so...



NSO lacks the bells and whistles of PSN and Xbox Live. No being able to send a someone on your friends list a message. No voice chat support...you're forced to use your phone. No party chat. No online communities. And the list goes on. Not to mention with most games on NSO are laggy as hell where at least PSN has no lag online with the games I play.

I'm not supporting the original poster's whining, btw. Just clearing some stuff up.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 27, 2020)

DaviddivaD said:


> Yeah, but aren't you locked to a few color variations with items? They just added Redd in but his ship isn't at your island every day. Say for example if I wanted the Pink variation of the Cute series. Well tough luck to me. My Nook's Cranny only sells the blue version of the set. I'm forced to buy the pink set online where There are all sorts of undesirable people. People who get a kick out at griefing othets. I'd rather play by myself and earn it. But I can't unless I want to be stuck the same colored furniture.
> 
> I also have white Streetlights and I want black ones. The only way to go is online.
> 
> Why can't I customize this furniture at my DIY bench and change it to the color I want? That's the question we should be asking Nintendo. Not whining about the bug spawn rate.


It's what multiplayer is _for_. Yes, that's "unfair" but in the end of the day: You can live without it. I can live without the white Rattan set. I can live without the color variations of the NMP shop items. It's only boils down to personal preference. The function is the same regardless of the color. Yes, it's ugly (to you) since it doesn't fit to your aesthetics but it's not the end of the world. 

Nintendo has to give incentives to go online and this is one of them. Also, since Reese and Cyrus are technically in the game, their services would be available eventually. It all boils down to waiting. Same as Leif giving you flowers that are not native to yours. He took a while to provide services. If you're not paying for the NSO service, best you can do is bide your time and you'll get it eventually. Isn't it what Animal Crossing is as a "non-online, non-TT" player? Taking it easy? You can't expect equal footing when people are paying and others aren't. It doesn't work that way.

If you think the traders are not trustworthy then why not ask TBT users? Out of all SNS/soc. media I participate in, TBT has the least amount of scammers. Try putting faith in others sometimes. Not all of us is out to get people.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 27, 2020)

DaviddivaD said:


> Yeah, but aren't you locked to a few color variations with items? They just added Redd in but his ship isn't at your island every day. Say for example if I wanted the Pink variation of the Cute series. Well tough luck to me. My Nook's Cranny only sells the blue version of the set. I'm forced to buy the pink set online where There are all sorts of undesirable people. People who get a kick out at griefing othets. I'd rather play by myself and earn it. But I can't unless I want to be stuck the same colored furniture.



I've found both blue and pink Cute Sofas from trees, and have acquired both pink and blue DIY tables from balloons. The color lock may only apply to Nook Miles items.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 27, 2020)

If you find a good group of friends or trustworthy people online, you can all share a family membership! Then it's just several dollars per year (for me, $5 CAD) and it's super affordable. You don't need to live in the same house or the same country, you just need their Nintendo online email.


----------



## Dragostea Din Tei (Apr 27, 2020)

Why people calling this a "multiplayer heavy" game when there is nothing interesting to do online apart from trading?


----------



## Dewasa (Apr 27, 2020)

crystalmilktea said:


> If you find a good group of friends or trustworthy people online, you can all share a family membership! Then it's just several dollars per year (for me, $5 CAD) and it's super affordable. You don't need to live in the same house or the same country, you just need their Nintendo online email.


This is a good tip. We're doing the same, although with family members. It's even encouraged by Nintendo to do the family plan and use it to decrease cost. It's $35 USD for up to 8 accounts for its 1 year membership. That breaks out to under $5 for 1 year, per person.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



Dragostea Din Tei said:


> Why people calling this a "multiplayer heavy" game when there is nothing interesting to do online apart from trading?


I think if you look at it from a social sim, collecting and hanging out perspective, I can see how it's "multiplayer heavy". It's definitely not goal oriented so when you do hang out, it's just to do that. Now if you can go to a big island together to farm resources, or have game modes where you fly to an island for specific contests, then it would be a different story. Right now is just showcasing or hanging out, the real action is really what you've mentioned, trading.


----------

